# trailer size for gutter machine



## crackcloser (Dec 29, 2016)

adding a seamless gutter machine to our business. what size trailer are yall putting them in? the machine is a ironman 5 inch.
ive found a great deal on a 6x12 with side door and ramp but im wondering if i need to bump up to a 7x14.
thanks for responses
josh


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

My guy uses7x14.
6x12 most likely would be overloaded.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Have never run out of a trailer but I'd go with the bigger one if I had to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Capacity on most 6x12 I've seen are around 1600 lbs. I have a 6x12 with upgraded 5K torsion axles, but no brakes....I wish it were 1' wider.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

As with all things, it's all about your area. For us, a 6x12 would be plenty...I've got a shop to stock extra material, so I'm not needing a lot of room to haul around all kinds of extra crap. My work is also mostly within a 15-20 mile radius, so if I'm shy something it's not the end of the world to run pick it up from the shop. We actually run out of a van because it's easier to deal with parking and maneuvering around job sites. I'd fully agree that making sure you've got plenty of weight capacity is important in either size...the machine is pushing 1,000 pounds, add a 350# coil, ladders, tools, pipe, elbows, etc. and you'd be surprised how quickly it all adds up!


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

mstrat said:


> As with all things, it's all about your area. For us, a 6x12 would be plenty...I've got a shop to stock extra material, so I'm not needing a lot of room to haul around all kinds of extra crap. My work is also mostly within a 15-20 mile radius, so if I'm shy something it's not the end of the world to run pick it up from the shop. We actually run out of a van because it's easier to deal with parking and maneuvering around job sites. I'd fully agree that making sure you've got plenty of weight capacity is important in either size...the machine is pushing 1,000 pounds, add a 350# coil, ladders, tools, pipe, elbows, etc. and you'd be surprised how quickly it all adds up!




You running out of a trailer ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackcloser (Dec 29, 2016)

Van would be nice but i cant really justify the cost of another vehicle right now. i am concerned about the weight on a single axle trailer, ive even thought about an ironman jr instead to save some weight and space. i would be keeping materials in my shop along with all the stock from my main business (foundation repair). I should probably quit being a cheapass and get the 7x14.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

crackcloser said:


> Van would be nice but i cant really justify the cost of another vehicle right now. i am concerned about the weight on a single axle trailer, ive even thought about an ironman jr instead to save some weight and space. i would be keeping materials in my shop along with all the stock from my main business (foundation repair). I should probably quit being a cheapass and get the 7x14.




My decision ( van or trailer setup) would be based on how much volume you think you'll be doing. You're Setting up a second business installing so have an idea of how many jobs a week you'll be doing? Or just building from scratch pretty much ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackcloser (Dec 29, 2016)

Yes im only looking at 1-2 jobs a week tops for now. ive been having alot of problems subbing work out so im just diving on in.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

crackcloser said:


> Yes im only looking at 1-2 jobs a week tops for now. ive been having alot of problems subbing work out so im just diving on in.




Makes sense. Can get going real cheap with trailer for sure. If going out everyday for multiple jobs that id get a van. The payment gets covered real quick doing volume. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonsieurBon (Feb 4, 2016)

I've seen a couple gutter outfits around here using utility bed trucks with the gutter machine mounted on a rear corner. No idea how they keep it dry (or if it needs to be) given how much it rains here. Could you put it on an existing vehicle?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## crackcloser (Dec 29, 2016)

no i dont have the option of using an existing vehicle. i was looking and the Jr. only weighs 686 lbs. which would make using a 12ft trailer alot easier.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

The guy I use has a 14' trailer. Tandem axle. He's got it loaded down. He has barn doors. I don't know how well a ramp will work with the gutter machine. I'm not saying it wouldn't, just seems like doors would be easier.

Of course I don't have a gutter machine, so I wouldn't know. The guys above will have better advice than I do.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> You running out of a trailer ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope! We run an extended length van...just easier hopping around town with it!


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

As for a few other thoughts mentioned...you're exactly right that a utility bed truck you run a risk of the machine getting wet constantly, not a good plan...though....they do indeed have covers for the machines. I prefer just keeping it under the safety of something enclosed!

Also, with a trailer...I can't imagine using a trailer with a ramp for running out gutters, it'd be annoying as heck I think. Barn doors on the back is the only way I'd go if we went to a trailer setup.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Have always used cube vans. For 5" set up a cube van is unnecessary. We have so much empty un used space in it. 
6" set up is packed pretty tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

I used a 6x12 with a ramp. It worked great. I had no issues.

Had a full steel rack on top, the forklift would put the spool on through the back. I'd roll it to the front, and dropped into place. Heavy steel spools too.


----------



## crackcloser (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. Ended up buying a bigger truck so I'm using my 20 foot trailer that I was using for foundation repair and putting the ironman jr in it and buying a gooseneck for the main business.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

crackcloser said:


> Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. Ended up buying a bigger truck so I'm using my 20 foot trailer that I was using for foundation repair and putting the ironman jr in it and buying a gooseneck for the main business.




That's a big rig to tow around for sure. Be plenty of room for ya for sure. Good luck with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

crackcloser said:


> Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. Ended up buying a bigger truck so I'm using my 20 foot trailer that I was using for foundation repair and putting the ironman jr in it and buying a gooseneck for the main business.


Now just build a little overhead hoist to load and change out your coil. That big nice thing is you will be able to keep every for guttering in there. Also unless you are hauling extra coil rolls , thinking you need to be care on where you have the machine in the trailer.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

My gutter guy uses a 14' trailer with the concession door, he loads the coils right through that door into the machine, he has a shop with his own forklift and his own supply stock.


----------

